# NW Indiana IASCA SQC 1x event - March 19, 2016



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

IASCA Sound Event at Cartronix March 19th, 9:00 AM



> We are opening up our home to all of the Indiana Sound Quality members, fans and friends. We will also be hosting an IASCA Event. We will be giving away random door prizes and will also have a few factory reps on hand to answer any of your questions.
> 
> The Goal: meet other members, listen to some amazing audio and meet new people.
> •DATE: March 19th 9:00 AM Central Time – Until TBD
> ...


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm sure you know, but this date also coincides with SBN 2016 (Mar 19-21). I'm sure that there people that can't make that long drive down to Daytona and would rather make some points closer to home. I really hope you all get a good outing.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

For those of you who plan on competing in the IASCA event on March 19th. It's coming up fast. We need you to pre-register for the competition. Please do so as soon as possible.

Use the link bellow.

If you're not competing, just show up and enjoy the event. We can't wait to see you all there. There will be a few prizes. 

ISQ/Cartronix IASCA SQC Competition (price per vehicle) | Indiana Sound Quality Gear


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

The show is this weekend!! Come out and have some fun!


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Despite the cold temperature, the show had a great turnout. 15 registered competitors for a single point IASCA event in March is a wonderful start to the new season. Hopefully the events continue to grow in the area.

Next up is the GTG that I am hosting on April 9 in Central Illinois.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...s-sq-get-together-april-9-2016-tentative.html


----------

